
How to Protect Your Digital Privacy - cloudyo
https://www.nytimes.com/guides/privacy-project/how-to-protect-your-digital-privacy
======
jevans22
Sigh, more on anonymous data privacy protection. There's nothing to protect
here, IMO.

